# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Cooperation offer for developer with privat bot

## emtec22

Hi there,

we are looking for a private written bot.
You offer us a working Multi Account bot and we offer you hardware, selling and ofc a partnership of 33% of profit.

We are look for mainly for MMO Bots.

Important:
1. You are the Coder
2. You are able to Update and costumize the bot
3. The Bot need to run in Background, no VMWare Bots

Our Hardware for example: newest i7, 64GB Ram . was good enough to run 60 D3 Clients in Background.

Contact:
Skype: Caosmen
Mail: [email protected]

----------


## cr0c

Hi,

Is this offer still available? I am currently working on some bot skeletton but I'm not sure of what you really want.

----------

